# 35 and 40 gallon hex



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

What do you think I can stock these up with


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well that highly depends.
















If we have no background info, what you want to do with the tank, ect... thats the kind of response you are going to get! lol, Seriously though, what kind of filtration? Do you want a reef? Fish only with liverock? Fish only? Are you going to have a sump? Do you want a lot of little fish or a few larger ones? --> just a start of what questions I could ask that could dictate my answer.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

will these get along ok Dwarf Zebra Lionfish Ghost Eel and Scorpian fish and maybe an angler if I have enough money left wich ones are the most compatible for one or both tanx:fish:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The dwarf easily needs a 35 gallon to itself (it'll eat any fish smaller than its mouth) The ghost eel gets around 2' so it'll need that 40 gallon hex if not a bigger tank. The scorpian fish come in a variety of species and sizes... please be more specific. Anglerfish also come in a variety of species and sizes, more specific?


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

the smallest ones I can get for scorpians and Anglers I handfeed all my saltwater fish so I know who eats and who doesn't especially since the angler is slow u know


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

its not about feeding its about bioload. A fish, especially a messy carnivore or a herbivore will definately create a larger bioload than most fish. All the fish you stated above are "messy" carnivores... they leave a lot of leftovers and have to be fed a lot of food.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

I might sell some of my 35 gallon hexs and make a reef tank since saltwater fish aren't as shy as freshwater fish and Interact with you more than freshwater do you think I should do that???t:


----------

